# Turf truth Adjusting Soil PH



## Guest (Oct 12, 2021)

https://youtu.be/5kuNlyvo1hw


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Nixnix42 I moved this to the soil subforum.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2021)

Thank you Sir &#128077;&#127995;


----------

